# Recalled Dog food- Stella is on the list!



## 2chimomma (Aug 25, 2015)

The threads are very helpful, but the website to calculate food was from 2007. I'm wondering if I bought the right food. My vet recommended Hill's Ideal Balance for my puppy & gave me a bag. Since I have older dogs I would like them to be on the same brand dog food. They eat Nutro. Looking for the right all stages dog food. Not sure what was right? But, found this helpful website & signed up for the dog food recall alert. Stella dog food was recalled and wanted to share the info.

Dog Food Recalls | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Hill's would be worse than a bag of recalled Stella. The best dog food website is Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## 2chimomma (Aug 25, 2015)

I see that now, I returned the Hill's dog food to petco. just surprised my vet would recommend it, everyone here has told me she is the best, making me wonder if I should look for another vet. Living in Hawaii our choices are not the best for dog food or vets too.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

2chimomma said:


> I see that now, I returned the Hill's dog food to petco. just surprised my vet would recommend it, everyone here has told me she is the best, making me wonder if I should look for another vet. Living in Hawaii our choices are not the best for dog food or vets too.


vets only recommend hills because they get commission from the company. some vets don't even know about the 5 star foods out there at all. thus why i changed so many vets. btw my brother lives in hawaii  hehe it's so beautiful from what i've seen from the pics


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Most vets have zero training in food and most of the time it is given by Hills so they don't know anything!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

We haven't had any issues with Stella's


----------



## 2chimomma (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm so grateful for this group! I finally located a specialty pet store that carries Stella & Chewy- I have never seen my old chi's lick their bowl dry and eat every last kibble. I will be using it as a mixer with their kiddle. I found it on Amazon for half the price of what they charge in Hawaii. 
Again, Thxs group for ur feedback


----------

